# PO180 code fuel temp sensor questions



## crum71 (Aug 29, 2011)

1996 4x4 XE Truck ........... Ok, I have read about this but am still having problems. I have taken the tank off and today I took the bed off ( much easier ) looking for it, but still cant find it. I took the fuel pump out again,and still no luck. the sensor they gave me at NAPA looks just like the ones I have found on eBay but it looks nothing like what I see on my tank and on my pump. Has anyone got any pics of where it is and what it looks like to make sure I have the correct part so I don't wear out the threads on the pump pulling it in and out?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

should be mounted on the fuel pump/sending unit assy....


----------



## crum71 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just got my truck back today from the dealership. It had a recall to fix the fuel temp sensor and a couple other things. I had them to flush the fuel system while it was there and its still doing the miss when it gets warm. I put ngk plugs in it before i left the lot with it,and filled up with 93 oct gas. They put some kind of gas treatment in it telling me that it would get rid of all the carbon in the motor. My question is, what else could it be that is causing it to do this? Just before this all started, I put a new egr valve on it Im being told that if the carbon is built up in the intake below the 8mm allen head bolts it could cause the misfire also.


----------

